# Best movie



## elmilitaro (Mar 8, 2006)

What are your opinions on the best movie ever made.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Mar 8, 2006)

I think that subject is probably a dead end , knowbody will have the same opinion.


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 8, 2006)

Well it might not be the "best" movie ever made, but my favourite of all time is The good, the bad and the ugly.


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 8, 2006)

Well well well Wildcat, amazing some damn Seppo and a freakin Vicky would actually consider the same movie as our favorite...

As far as Best Movie, it would probably be something Classic... Old School...


----------



## 102first_hussars (Mar 8, 2006)

For the Hell of it Ill say...Strange Brew


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 8, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Well well well Wildcat, amazing some damn Seppo and a freakin Vicky would actually consider the same movie as our favorite...
> 
> As far as Best Movie, it would probably be something Classic... Old School...



Vicky???


----------



## reddragon (Mar 8, 2006)

I like Band of Brothers, although it is probably not considered a movie. Gladiator is one I like a lot, although many consider The Godfather or Citizen Kane to be the best movie ever made.


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 9, 2006)

Yea, Seppo for Septic Tank, and Vicky for Convict, seeing how Austrailia was a Penal Colony.... Us surfers hadda come up with a name for u guys as well right??

Thx sys...


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 10, 2006)

LOL that's great! yep we're convicts and damn proud of it too!!


----------



## Pisis (Mar 10, 2006)

There are a few classics that have everything a fine movie should have:

- The Seven Maginificent Men
- La Dolce Vita
- Easy Rider

but I'd define it rather as "What director you like". Then it would be definitely 

- Steven Spielberg
- Woody Allen
- Ingmar Bergmann
- Federico Felinni
- Miloš Forman


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 10, 2006)

Best film ever...thats a hard question to answer as different genres have different appeal...

Id probably say perhaps The Great Escape, its certainly my favourite film, But then again I like Donnie Darko just as much...and they're both completely different.


----------



## Ball Turret Gunner (Mar 10, 2006)

THE best movie ever made_-easy-- DECISION BEFORE DAWN w/ 

Richard Basehart as Lt. Rennick.
Gary Merrill as Col. Devlin.
Hans-Christin Blech as "Tiger"
Oskar Werner as Luftwaffe Medic/Cpl. Karl Maurer (aka) "Happy"
O.E. Hasse as German Panzer Oberst.
Hildegard Knef as Hilde.
Wilfried Seyferth as Scholz the SS Man.
Klaus Kinski as the whining soldier.
Til Kiwi as a German Soldier.


This movie was filmed shortly after the end of WWII and everything you see : Vehicles, uniforms, Weapons, Badges and destroyed cities--were the real deal. All of the German Soldier extras in the movie, were Wehrmacht veterans. Same for the Allies.

Anyway, this movie will be released on DvD in late May 2006. )


----------



## Twitch (Mar 10, 2006)

Sam Peckenpaw's 1969 classic


----------



## Henk (Mar 10, 2006)

What is it about Twitch?

Henk


----------



## Clave (Mar 10, 2006)

The Wicker Man
House of Flying Daggers
The Italian Job (No, NOT the remake)
Kill Bill
Star Wars IV
Ghost in the Shell
Saving Private Ryan (Band of Brothers IS better of course)
Ferris Bueller's Day Off
The Shining
Easy Rider
The Matrix (1)


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 10, 2006)

I will go this far.... 

A couple/few movies changed peoples lives.... For better or worse, they changed...

To start, Star Wars, Jaws, and Close Encounters of The Third Kind....

I will still sit down and watch those three movies, anytime, anywhere, with anyone...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 11, 2006)

i love the star wars movies, would you go as far as watching them with me ........


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 11, 2006)

Dude, I'd watch em with hussars, let alone ewe, I mean u...

BUT, no sheep are allowed infront of the TV....


----------



## Pisis (Mar 11, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> BUT, no sheep are allowed infront of the TV....



Bollocks...


----------



## 102first_hussars (Mar 11, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Dude, I'd watch em with hussars, let alone ewe, I mean u...
> 
> BUT, no sheep are allowed infront of the TV....



Umm gee thanks


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 11, 2006)

Ur welcome...


----------



## Ball Turret Gunner (Mar 11, 2006)

For Henk:

The Wild Bunch.

William Holden as Pike.
Ernest Borgnine as Dutch.
Robert Ryan as Deke Thornton.
Edmond O'Brien as Sykes.
Warren Oates as Lyle.
Ben Johnson as Tector.
Jaime Sanchez as Jaime.
Strother Martin as Coffer.
L.Q. Jones as T.C.
Bo Hopkins as "Crazy" Lee.

The movie is set in the latter stages of what was known as The Wild West in Mexico. It is about an aging group of Outlaws trying to make one last "score" before they retire from Banditry.

These men are first dressed as U.S. Cavalry Soldiers and enter a town to rob a bank. Little do they know that they are entering a trap set up by the Railroad Commission and this group is led by a now-ex-outlaw/friend of theirs. After robbing the bank, the bloodshed starts and several members of their group are killed and wounded as well as several R.C. guys and innocent civilians. Only six of the group manage to make their escape and only five of these make it to Mexico.

They are "hired" as Mercenaries by a Mexican General named Mupache, to go steal 15 or so cases of rifles and ammo off of a U.S. Army train in return for many thousands of Dollars in Gold. 

The Mexican "henerale" is really going to double-cross these mercs and keep the gold as well as the rifles and ammo. The mercs realize that the "henerale" aint exactly the most trustworthy prick out there and they in the end, turn on the "henerale."

I'll not say more for fear of giving too much of it away but, if you see this movie, you will like it.


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 12, 2006)

The Wild Bunch is one that should be in every DVD collection. Great movie!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 12, 2006)

I propose a new nomintation, Edward Scissorhands...Saw it lastnight, freakin awesome...


----------



## 102first_hussars (Mar 16, 2006)

Either Strange Brew or Porky's for me


----------

